# 501 powering up from standby multiple per day and night



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

My 501 has been coming out of standby and powering up the hard drive multiple times per day and night. The phone connection is working fine. I have done a re-boot. It is most annoying at night as it is in a bedroom. It used to only do it once at 12-12:30 at night. This is also going to age the hard drive at an accelerated rate.

Anyone else notice theirs doing this?


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

jp9 said:


> My 501 has been coming out of standby and powering up the hard drive multiple times per day and night. The phone connection is working fine. I have done a re-boot. It is most annoying at night as it is in a bedroom. It used to only do it once at 12-12:30 at night. This is also going to age the hard drive at an accelerated rate.
> 
> Anyone else notice theirs doing this?


Agreed, this has been occuring on my 501 since it received the v309 software. very very annoying.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

I would expect this is the VOD movies being downloaded to your receiver.


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

jrbdmb said:


> I would expect this is the VOD movies being downloaded to your receiver.


My understanding is that the 501 was not going to have the new VOD.

Can someone give me a good contact number at dish to report a bug? I think this is costing them $$$ on warranty, and I'll bet that Charlie would not like to hear that.:eek2:


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

My 508 has been doing this; would explain a lot.


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jun 10, 2003)

My 501 also. This has to be fixed.


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

P360 did not fix this. What happened to release notes for receiver revs ? They BROKE my receiver with 309. When will Dish fix it ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sooooooon .....


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Sooooooon .....


Soon for real, or are you referring to the "Dish Network Soon" like NBR, 1394 for 921, USB external drives,........etc ????


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you got it right


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

Not sure yet, but it seems like P363 software might have made this problem better with my 501. Anyone else with a 501 notice if with P363 their 501 is staying powered-off ?


----------

